# My HG hair shampoo + conditioner



## nihaowawa (Sep 18, 2010)

After trying tons and tons of diff hair care products...I've finally discovered my fav hair care products - shiseido tsubaki (white bottle)

my hair was so frizzy and dry due to excessive hair coloring and styling....but this shampoo + conditioner really made my hair feel smooth and silky!! u guys should try it, i really recommend this!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2010)

Do they weigh your hair down ? I'm asking because i tried the tsubaki shampoo before (the one in the red bottle), and it had a tendency to build up on my roots. But the smell is divine, and it makes my hair so shiny i'm considering buying another bottle.


----------



## nihaowawa (Sep 18, 2010)

no it doesn't! I also tried the red bottle one, so i know EXACTLY how u feel! the white bottle one will make ur hair feel very smooth! and it smells alot better than the red one too.

the sales lady told me that the red bottle is only used for ppl who wants to add shine to their hair. But the while &amp; golden bottles r for damaged hair.

tho she recommended me to use the white bottle since the gold one is more for treatment purpose.

hope this help!


----------



## perlanga (Sep 19, 2010)

That stuff looks so luxe and spa like, very pampering. Enjoy.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2010)

Shiseido skin and hair products all smell sooo nice and luxurious.

I use liquid castile soap for shampoo. It make sound harse but it is the absolute opposite. It cleans hair but doesn't strip it. My hair, which has ALWAYS needed conditioner, now doesn't need it at all. In the past, if I forgot conditioner, I'd jump back into the shower and put it on. Now, I can skip it.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *nihaowawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no it doesn't! I also tried the red bottle one, so i know EXACTLY how u feel! the white bottle one will make ur hair feel very smooth! and it smells alot better than the red one too. the sales lady told me that the red bottle is only used for ppl who wants to add shine to their hair. But the while &amp; golden bottles r for damaged hair.

tho she recommended me to use the white bottle since the gold one is more for treatment purpose.

hope this help!

It does !! Thanks !

Diva : when i used the red tsubaki shampoo i didn't need any conditioner either. I tried alep soap before on my hair, it works perfectly but i didn't like the feel of my hair, i felt i really needed something to coat my lengths.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It does !! Thanks !
Diva : when i used the red tsubaki shampoo i didn't need any conditioner either. I tried alep soap before on my hair, it works perfectly but i didn't like the feel of my hair, i felt i really needed something to coat my lengths.

That's great! I'm on a DIY kick.


----------



## okaymichelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been looking for my holy grail shampoo &amp; conditioner and would love to try this BUT, unfortunately shiseido tests on animals, so that's definitely a no go for me


----------



## cinderella (Sep 26, 2010)

Is the shiseido tsubaki shampoo sulfate free?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 13, 2010)

No, i checked and both the shining and damage care versions have SLS in it. But i like the white shampoo, i only used it a couple times so i can't make a final review yet, but so far so good.

But it's also a shampoo i don't use too often, and i have one more neutral which is sulfate free, just in case because the tsubaki shampoos despite their rough base are rich in moisture so that sort of compensates.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Oct 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they weigh your hair down ? I'm asking because i tried the tsubaki shampoo before (the one in the red bottle), and it had a tendency to build up on my roots. But the smell is divine, and it makes my hair so shiny i'm considering buying another bottle.



Ohh yea, I tried that one too, my aunt had bought it raving about the magic it does, and it made my hair oily....I prefer using Redken's deep conditioning products 1x a week instead.


----------

